# Brookstone Watch Winder, experiences?



## BreaknecK

Hey all.

Just wanted to know if any of you had any specific experiences with any of the Brookstone watch winders. They have recently introduced a NEW dual winder version that I am considering buying. The reviews through the Brookstone site are pretty positive 4.5/5 stars for more than 60 reviews, but I would rather have some trusted sources from in here that might back up those reviews. I am not looking at it for style or because it is fancy, I would simply want it to do its job. If you have ever used any of the Brookstone winders, please share your experiences. I saw one negative review on this site only but haven't found much else. Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## kspeed

I, too, would really appreciate it if anybody could share their experiences with these. The dual version runs $149 and the quad version at $199.


----------



## spluurfg

kspeed said:


> I, too, would really appreciate it if anybody could share their experiences with these. The dual version runs $149 and the quad version at $199.


 i got one of the dual models early this year. i tugged on the cuhion slot and it tore away in my hand, revealing a cardboard construction. i wasnt too impressed. try eilux for affordable winders, more robust and they can take battery or ac


----------



## dualtime

I bought a Brookstone dual winder about a year ago. Not impressed at all. Cheap construction and it barely keeps my hi beat watches going.


----------



## krazyjoe66

Purchased a _*Double Belocia Brand Automatic Watch Winder With Built in IC Timer *_from Amazon a month ago fo 39.99, great for the price. It's made of hard plastic but if you take care of it as you would your watches should be good. I checked and they are now going for 59.99, I need at least two more may order another. Only down side if you need more than a double each winder will need it's own power source.


----------



## gpeng

dualtime said:


> I bought a Brookstone dual winder about a year ago. Not impressed at all. Cheap construction and it barely keeps my hi beat watches going.


Awe man, I wish I read this post before I ordered the new Quad one for 199 on their site. (free shipping, thats how they got me!).

I'll post a review on this thread when I have it in my hands.


----------



## iced_theater

gpeng said:


> Awe man, I wish I read this post before I ordered the new Quad one for 199 on their site. (free shipping, thats how they got me!).
> 
> I'll post a review on this thread when I have it in my hands.


I'm impressed with my quad winder from them. It's very quiet, good construction for the cost, and it's kept all my auto's running even with barely any wrist time.


----------



## ulackfocus

dualtime said:


> I bought a Brookstone dual winder about a year ago. Not impressed at all. Cheap construction and it barely keeps my hi beat watches going.


I received the single winder for a present 1.5 years ago. It still works, but it is VERY noisy - enough to startle a pet or drive you nuts as you're trying to fall asleep. I suspect it's a rebadged cheapie. :think:


----------



## proxrb

What about the winders that are popping on the bay now for ~50? They are several single, double, and quad models


----------



## Guest

proxrb said:


> What about the winders that are popping on the bay now for ~50? They are several single, double, and quad models


Try them out and write a review here ;-)

Make use of our search function and you will get some information you are seeking for.


----------



## gpeng

Dude (and Dudettes), my Brookstone Quad WInder came today, its sweet!
Here's what I love about it, the PROS:
- 199 + tax, free shipping
- Very quiet, as quiet as my Orbita
- Each section is configurable with clockwise/counter clock/ or Bi Directional
- Each section is "Turns per Day" configurable
- Heavy duty, thing is hefty, probably 5 lbs w/o the power plug
- The Pad is perfect for my small wrist, don't need to mash the pillow all the way down
THE CONS: 
- Its made in Taiwan
- Takes too much horizontal space, prefer it stacked on top of each other

Here's their manual: http://www.brookstone.com/bs_assets/files/pdf/product/manual/618009.pdf
Here it is with all my boys:


----------



## Watchbreath

Made in Taiwan is not a con, in the PRC, that's another story.


gpeng said:


> Dude (and Dudettes), my Brookstone Quad WInder came today, its sweet!
> Here's what I love about it, the PROS:
> - 199 + tax, free shipping
> - Very quiet, as quiet as my Orbita
> - Each section is configurable with clockwise/counter clock/ or Bi Directional
> - Each section is "Turns per Day" configurable
> - Heavy duty, thing is hefty, probably 5 lbs w/o the power plug
> - The Pad is perfect for my small wrist, don't need to mash the pillow all the way down
> THE CONS:
> - Its made in Taiwan
> - Takes too much horizontal space, prefer it stacked on top of each other
> 
> Here's their manual: http://www.brookstone.com/bs_assets/files/pdf/product/manual/618009.pdf
> Here it is with all my boys:


----------



## BreaknecK

I think people complained about the older version with the cardboard(ish) construction but there is no question that the newer model (I have a dual winder for $149) like the one you pictured is an amazing value. It is incredibly quiet, very well built, and has all the settings you'd need. My watches go in and out of there on a daily basis over the last 4-5 months and it is as perfect as the day I bought it. Couldn't recommend them any higher!


----------



## gpeng

I didn't mean Made in Taiwan is bad, but compared to my Orbita that was the "con". 
Yes I agree RPC would have been more of a "con". 

While writing this, my Oris went dead after one day. I was so worried about overwinding so I set it to 650 TPD. I'll pump it up to 1150. The Omega was fine, wore the Panerai today, will keep you guys/gals posted to my findings.


----------



## TimeZero

That looks an awful lot like a larger version of the rhd winders available at mywatchmaker.net. I wonder if they have the same source.


----------



## gpeng

OMG TimeZero, it does look like it, exactly so, the dip switches and the bi-directional/clock-wise/counter close-wise etc... but its 439 for a triple winder, Brookstone is a better value.

My Oris went dead again, I am thinking its the position I am placing the watch pillow, I've upped the TPD to 1440, hope it goes well, also set the watch slightly more vertical and not so set back in a high angle.


----------



## iced_theater

gpeng said:


> My Oris went dead again, I am thinking its the position I am placing the watch pillow, I've upped the TPD to 1440, hope it goes well, also set the watch slightly more vertical and not so set back in a high angle.


I have all of my watches set at 650 TPD and I haven't had any die in weeks at a time without wearing. I just place all of mine flat on the pillow. I'm currently using it for a Rolex Datejust, Oris Classic Date and a Glycine Observer.


----------



## gpeng

Thanks iced theater for your input, the BC3 is now working fine, but at a TPD of 1440, I'll try to calibrate it to the perfect TPD and keep you guys/gals posted for each watch (Panerai and Omega is fine at the 650 config)


----------



## coop

proxrb said:


> What about the winders that are popping on the bay now for ~50? They are several single, double, and quad models


I have two double, black wood winders that I got off of the bay for $45 each.

I like them. They are great for the money. Make some noise, but it's $45 bucks! If they last 12-16 months, they will have been well worth the money. I keep them both in my room and they don't bother me as I sleep at all.|>


----------



## Enzotemko

I bought a Brookstone dual watch winder last year. It is totally worthless. All my watches stop on the thing no matter what direction I use. I gave up on watch winders. I just start them up and reset them when I'm going out. Not too hard.


----------



## MysticBlueX3

I just ordered the quad from Brookstone. Its going to be my first watch winder. I currently have a Tag 2000 and a Baume Mercier 8749 Hampton that I switch between. One of them always die and I have to adjust the time and date. I figure its finally time to get a winder since I'll soon be the owner of an Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow


----------



## socalsteve

MysticBlueX3 said:


> I just ordered the quad from Brookstone. Its going to be my first watch winder. I currently have a Tag 2000 and a Baume Mercier 8749 Hampton that I switch between. One of them always die and I have to adjust the time and date. I figure its finally time to get a winder since I'll soon be the owner of an Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow


Any feedback on that winder?


----------



## 92gli

I have the double in black. Got it for xmas. Build quality is nice, its very quiet. All 3 watches I've had in it have the same recommended winder settings - 650 tpd bi-directional. Everything has been fine.


----------



## rockin'ron

I have the double also. Picked it up last summer off the bay for $52.00 :-! I don't know what everyone's complaining about. Keep both my BR01's in it at 650 TPD bi-directional and never have to set anything but the date. And I don't hear any noise either. This is my first winder so have nothing to compare to, but.........just sayin'


----------



## gcradic

I just received my double Brookstone winder (part# 615096) today. Bought is used on eBay for $75 shipped. I tried it out for a few hours at my office using a Seiko Frankenmonster. It works fine and I cannot tell its running unless I open the lid and move close to it! Aesthetic quality of the winder is decent (sure, there are nicer ones out there, but there is a huge price difference too).
I will give it a week with two watches on it and report back.


----------



## NickDTCHS

I have a double Brookstone winder. I like it. Here are some of my thoughts:
1. It is not too noisy (as some have commented). It is just as noisy as my (more expensive) Wolf.
2. The cushions are nice and firm...not as moldable ("squishy") as most others, though.
3. Each slot is customizable with numerous options. I haven't had any trouble keeping any watch wound. I, in fact, know that my Dad swears that it is the only brand of winder that keeps one of his more expensive watches wound (he has an extensive collection of Rolex, Omega, TAG, Breitling, etc., and, thus, watch winders!). I can't remember which watch it is though...sorry 
4. It has a cover, which easily lifts up and stays put, keeping your watch(es) nice and clean.

Some of my complaints, however:
1. I have to hold the cushion holder down when I take a cushion/watch out, because it always seems the holder may tear away from the case (although I'm certain it won't actually happen...)
2. The on/off switch for each slot is way back behind the cushion holder, and it's sometimes annoying to reach back and press it. I wish they had put each switch somewhere more accessible.

Conclusions:
I like the winder, and my Dad swears my his. If you can find a cheaper brand online, go for it. But don't hesitate to buy this version.


----------



## bakesman

For Christmas 2010 my mother in law bought both myself and my brother-in-law a dual winder from Brookstone. The looked great, (cherry wood with white interior). My brother-in-laws stopped working after a month or so. He brought it back and got a replacement, both the replacement and mine stopped wo rking within a year. They were $100 a piece, not a lot but should have lasted more than a yr. I wouldnt recommend them.


----------



## Budabear

socalsteve said:


> Any feedback on that winder?


I currently have 5 of the Quad Brookstone winders and I wouldn't change them for anything. I've been through a bunch of winders and the Brookstone's are the only ones that lasted more the a month winding heavier watches. A few of my winders have been with me a few years now and still work as good and quiet as the day they were plugged in. Two of my quads are dedicated to my heavy watches like Subaqua's.


----------



## 92gli

Anybody seen a watch that's so thick the glass on the door hits it? My Ball looks like it's close.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

I looked at the Wolf ones and holy crap are they pricey! If the Brookstone one works and is reliable, may I'll look at those...


----------



## Budabear

92gli said:


> Anybody seen a watch that's so thick the glass on the door hits it? My Ball looks like it's close.


I found the same thing once but realized you have to push the watch down in the middle as much as you can and haven't had the issue again.


----------



## dbakiva

I bought a Brookstone quad winder about 4 months ago. I have had no problems with it, and I cannot hear any sound from it unless I put my ear to it. I think the walnut finish version is pretty nice looking as well. If you're concerned about reliability, purchase an extended warranty for $25.


----------



## 92gli

Budabear said:


> I found the same thing once but realized you have to push the watch down in the middle as much as you can and haven't had the issue again.


I push the cushion all the way in. Thats my one _minor_ complaint. There may be more room than it looks but I haven't tested it. Hard to tell by just looking through the glass.

For people that have really big watches they may not fit. Only thing that comes to mind that I've held in my own hands is an anonimo professionale.


----------



## KHaskus

I also have the Brookstone Double Winder, I love it.. the only issue I have as someone has already stated is the switch location is a little cumbersome.
Other than that it's great! I would recommend it without hesitation.

-KH-


----------



## santa29

loved mine, it is right next to my bed on my night stand and i cannot hear a peep when i sleep, they also looked really nice and also winds in both directions, additionally a lot of different settings for different watches, have had mine for 6 months and love it, unless it breaks down unexpectedly, my experience so far has been great


----------



## gcradic

Other than having to up the setting from 650 to 725, it has been keeping my Tag and Rolex running just fine. No noise to speak of. I agree the power button location could be better.



gcradic said:


> I just received my double Brookstone winder (part# 615096) today. Bought is used on eBay for $75 shipped. I tried it out for a few hours at my office using a Seiko Frankenmonster. It works fine and I cannot tell its running unless I open the lid and move close to it! Aesthetic quality of the winder is decent (sure, there are nicer ones out there, but there is a huge price difference too).
> I will give it a week with two watches on it and report back.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

santa29 said:


> loved mine, it is right next to my bed on my night stand and i cannot hear a peep when i sleep, they also looked really nice and also winds in both directions, additionally a lot of different settings for different watches, have had mine for 6 months and love it, unless it breaks down unexpectedly, my experience so far has been great


Same for me. I moved up from a $13 JomaShop winder that sounded as though it was destroying it self on every rotation to a Brookstone. I may buy another Brookstone double for my other watches. It really is a good value.

RS


----------



## TimeSaver

NickDTCHS said:


> I have a double Brookstone winder. I like it. Here are some of my thoughts:
> 1. It is not too noisy (as some have commented). It is just as noisy as my (more expensive) Wolf.
> 2. The cushions are nice and firm...not as moldable ("squishy") as most others, though.
> 3. Each slot is customizable with numerous options. I haven't had any trouble keeping any watch wound. I, in fact, know that my Dad swears that it is the only brand of winder that keeps one of his more expensive watches wound (he has an extensive collection of Rolex, Omega, TAG, Breitling, etc., and, thus, watch winders!). I can't remember which watch it is though...sorry
> 4. It has a cover, which easily lifts up and stays put, keeping your watch(es) nice and clean.
> 
> Some of my complaints, however:
> 1. I have to hold the cushion holder down when I take a cushion/watch out, because it always seems the holder may tear away from the case (although I'm certain it won't actually happen...)
> 2. The on/off switch for each slot is way back behind the cushion holder, and it's sometimes annoying to reach back and press it. I wish they had put each switch somewhere more accessible.
> 
> Conclusions:
> I like the winder, and my Dad swears my his. If you can find a cheaper brand online, go for it. But don't hesitate to buy this version.


I agree with Nick's review...I've had my double Brookstone winder for over a year. There's a few comments I can add. The dip switches can be awkward to reach, however once they're set, you don't have to touch them again.

My only real concern cropped up following a thread I read about the possibility of magnetizing my watches. As suggested, I placed a compass near the winder and allowed the compartmens to rotate. In the 1st compartment (far left winder), my compass deflected by 5 degrees, however the second compartment didn't show any deflection. I wasn't sure if this was enough to magnetize the watch over time.

Since then, I was fortunate to find a new Wolf triple winder on Amazon.ca (I'm near Toronto) for a fraction of the retail price. This is now the new home of my automatics, but I still use the Brookstone (2nd compartment) for an older Tag.

The Brookstone was great at keeping my watches going and prior to the issues of magnetic fields, I was very happy with the functionality. I'm likely just being paranoid, however I didn't want to take the chance of messing up my watches.

I know a lot of other members have not had any issues with the winder, and I hadn't noticed any major issues since I had been using it, but I hadn't really kept the watches in the winder too often.

This has just been my observation...I don't know if the results from the compass test is of real concern.


----------



## IMautochrono

gpeng said:


> I didn't mean Made in Taiwan is bad, but compared to my Orbita that was the "con".
> Yes I agree RPC would have been more of a "con".


I am flattered and thrilled that an educated person such as yourself can differentiate between Taiwan (Where I am from) and China. We are two separate countries and very different entities.


----------



## Sherifftruman

SO, I have had the Brookstone Quad Winder for a couple of years. Last week, I went to put on a watch and noticed it was dead. I checked and that particular winder mechanism had stopped working. It kind of tried to move and made sound, but that's it. If I manually turn it, it is pretty stiff. This watch was one that has a pretty tough rubber strap, so its possible that I left it hanging out and it bumped the adjacent winder and bound it up, but nothing was obvious when I saw it. Anyone have any idea if these are serviceable and what type of motor to use?


----------



## Budabear

Sherifftruman said:


> SO, I have had the Brookstone Quad Winder for a couple of years. Last week, I went to put on a watch and noticed it was dead. I checked and that particular winder mechanism had stopped working. It kind of tried to move and made sound, but that's it. If I manually turn it, it is pretty stiff. This watch was one that has a pretty tough rubber strap, so its possible that I left it hanging out and it bumped the adjacent winder and bound it up, but nothing was obvious when I saw it. Anyone have any idea if these are serviceable and what type of motor to use?


I had a similar issue with one dead winder. I purchased the extra 2 year warranty and had mine replaced. The $30 was well spent IMO. You could try calling Brookstone to see if they can do anything.


----------



## Sherifftruman

I checked and no help from Brookstone. Too old.

So I took it apart and switched two motor units and it's the motor not the control. Only problem is the motor and spindle and probably some gearing along with a belt drive are all in one plastic casing so replacing is going to be impossible with off the shelf parts.

I will post some pics separately but it's basically all mounted to a piece of sheet metal that sits inside the box. Eight screws and you can work the piece of metal out and take the power lead off.


----------



## Budabear

92gli said:


> Anybody seen a watch that's so thick the glass on the door hits it? My Ball looks like it's close.


The Subaqua Noma IV 7750 and the Renato Vulcan Valgrange both fit without touching the glass.


----------



## GrnsLive

Sherifftruman said:


> I checked and no help from Brookstone. Too old.
> 
> So I took it apart and switched two motor units and it's the motor not the control. Only problem is the motor and spindle and probably some gearing along with a belt drive are all in one plastic casing so replacing is going to be impossible with off the shelf parts.
> 
> I will post some pics separately but it's basically all mounted to a piece of sheet metal that sits inside the box. Eight screws and you can work the piece of metal out and take the power lead off.


Hi, this is my first post here, but wanted to contribute my frustrations and fix. 


This unit may be cheap on the inside, but for the price, it is almost unbeatable for form and function. Until the cheapness starts to show and I've read enough to where it seems like people consider them throwaways. I have no problem with that, but would have loved to have had a couple of those junked parts handy. 


Sherifftruman posted a nice pic of the workings. I am surprised your belts looks so good. I was down to 2 of 4 working for the last year or two. It's possible that my Tag repair bill of over $800, could have been avoided if I'd kept up on this. 


First off; don't be afraid to crack it open. 8 screws on the inside face panel and you are in. Pry carefully, but with some force, it will come out. My belts looked terrible, with one broken and lying there, and two of the other three were cracked severe on the outside, strained and ready to break any day. Surprisingly, one actually looked great, with no cracks or sign of imminent failure. Real hardware sections are harder to come by around here, but I did find one 15 miles away. Don't bother trying to find O-rings to fit at your local Home Depot, or Autozone. With an impressive assortment, I took two sizes home, to replace all of the belts. Not a perfect solution, but I'm convinced the original belts that shipped with the unit are nonexistent. 


Warning if replacing the belts: do not use an O-ring too small, as even the slightest bit of over-turque seems to be too much for the motor and it stops immediately. The size I used was 1-1/2 x 1 3/8 x 1/16. A very close fit, but even something slightly larger with a loose fit will move the gearbox too. A little loose is better than a little too snug. 


The belt solved one of my dead winders (and bought some time with the others), but the other one wasn't spinning at all. The motor sporadically would spin, showing signs of life, so I didn't write it off. You can take apart the assembly, but the right screwdrivers and a lot of patience are helpful, with the patience being more important. The gearbox spun nicely, but the motor was stiff. Together, they didn't want to do anything. I just used air to blow into the motor and plugged it back in, pleasantly surprised to see it whirring at a nice pace. Put it all back together and all 4 work, as they haven't in a long time. 


DO crack it open before tossing it out! One hint would be to not only unplug the main, but any motor assembly you may have to remove to inspect. Also make sure to index the plastic housing and motor (or gearbox) if you remove it, with a marker or pen. I did neither at first and wasted too much time trying to reverse the process. If you do remove the motor, there are micro nuts holding it to the housing. Easy to remove, not so easy to put back together. Just use a pencil in the teeth or a second person to hold the nut in place, while you thread the tiny bolt. 


I'm happy as can be, finally fixing it. I also feel the new "belts" stand a good chance at lasting longer than the originals, so I shouldn't have to open it anytime soon. 


Good luck,


My 102 cents


----------



## billybob5

Hi

Can anybody tell me if the brookstone quad winder can be used straight out of the box via the mains in the UK or will it need a transformer, due to the difference in USA v UK power info.
Thanks


----------



## billybob5

Hi Can anybody tell me if the brookstone quad winder can be used straight out of the box via the mains in the UK or will it need a transformer, due to the difference in USA v UK power info.
Thanks


----------



## Budabear

No it ca not be used out of the box. You will need to have an ac adapter.


----------



## Baldrick

Budabear said:


> No it ca not be used out of the box. You will need to have an ac adapter.


I'm not sure about this - I seem to recall on mine that the power block was rated 110v to 240v, and 50-60 hz, which, if so, should be fine (UK being 230v 50hz, I believe?), although I've never actually used it (for various reasons).

Check the adapter, it should be written on the power block. If the adapter voltage and hz range includes the UK ratings, you should be good to go (although you will probably still need a US-to-UK plug/travel adapter because the plugs are different).

Disclaimer, however: I am not an electrical engineer!


----------



## Budabear




----------



## Baldrick

Budabear said:


>


Right, so that SHOULD - iiuc - work ok in the UK without an down-converting adapter. Again, however, I'm not an expert, and there should be info on this on the web.


----------



## Budabear

Isn't there adapters needed to plug US electrical items into the wall in the UK?


----------



## billybob5

I know I need an adapter for a UK plug, as the power adapter is only a 2 prong one, but I don't know if I need a step down transformer as well.


----------



## Baldrick

Budabear said:


> Isn't there adapters needed to plug US electrical items into the wall in the UK?


Yeah the pins are different so you need a plug adapter, and some electrical items will only run on a single specified voltage or frequency (hairdryers being a key culprit, I'm told), requiring a power converter. Other items, e.g. most laptops, come with a power brick that does the converting for you, so you don't need another converter (e.g., when our partners are visiting from the US, they don't need to lug a separate converter with them to use their laptops).

To the OP, hope someone can give you a definitive answer, but my money's on it being ok.


----------



## ronemca

07/12/15 
Yup - a resurrection! There a long sad tale associated with this, but the bottom line is...

I am keenly interested in procuring -- or learning a source from which to procure -- parts & diagrams for the BROOKSTONE winder(s)! Can anyone help? I own a dual spindle, and I have opened it already (after about 18 months of trouble-free operation) to discover the same thing; a broken belt and another just hanging on. However -- unlike some other folks -- I have located one source for replacement belts!! I was unable to precisely select the correct replacement, so I ordered three different ones that all seemed pretty close. Two of those three are for sure too small/dainty...but #3 is indeed VERY close, and I have installed it. I'm okay with the length...but the thickness is a bit much. I'm going to try again and I'm fairly confident that I can hit it perfectly the next time 'round.
In any case, if anyone is getting ready to toss their BROOKSTOME unit, may I please have the metal panel and everything that is attached to it? Naturally I will pay the postage!
And if somebody has found a source for belts or any of the other components...please sing out!


----------



## Rodney Turner

Has anyone been successful in finding replacement belts. Two of mine are bad and the other two are almost shot too.


----------



## 92gli

Rodney Turner said:


> Has anyone been successful in finding replacement belts. Two of mine are bad and the other two are almost shot too.


I need one too!


----------



## jakesky

I have a dual and a quad and both have worked just fine for me.


----------



## 92gli

jakesky said:


> I have a dual and a quad and both have worked just fine for me.


...until the belts break.


----------



## Rodney Turner

92gli said:


> I need one too!


I am doing some research about finding belts. Stay tuned.


----------



## Rodney Turner

92gli said:


> I need one too!


It looks like this will work. go to gothemdepot dot com and go to Store and then do a search on SBS4.6 That will bring you to square belt that is 4.6" long. I am pretty sure this will work.


----------



## Rodney Turner

Rodney Turner said:


> It looks like this will work. go to gothamdepot dot com and go to Store and then do a search on SBS4.6 That will bring you to square belt that is 4.6" long. I am pretty sure this will work.


fat fingered it. It is gothamdepot


----------



## ronemca

ronemca said:


> 07/12/15
> Yup - a resurrection! There a long sad tale associated with this, but the bottom line is...
> 
> I am keenly interested in procuring -- or learning a source from which to procure -- parts & diagrams for the BROOKSTONE winder(s)! Can anyone help? I own a dual spindle, and I have opened it already (after about 18 months of trouble-free operation) to discover the same thing; a broken belt and another just hanging on. However -- unlike some other folks -- I have located one source for replacement belts!! I was unable to precisely select the correct replacement, so I ordered three different ones that all seemed pretty close. Two of those three are for sure too small/dainty...but #3 is indeed VERY close, and I have installed it. I'm okay with the length...but the thickness is a bit much. I'm going to try again and I'm fairly confident that I can hit it perfectly the next time 'round.
> In any case, if anyone is getting ready to toss their BROOKSTOME unit, may I please have the metal panel and everything that is attached to it? Naturally I will pay the postage!
> And if somebody has found a source for belts or any of the other components...please sing out!


I have located belts. The belt that is needed is # VCRBLT01 and it comes from triple 'W' [dot] mcmelectronics [dot] com

There is a very helpful gent there named Steve.


----------



## 92gli

I just ordered the sbs4.6 square belt on ebay. Specs seem correct. They are typically used in cassette decks, which makes sense. There are sellers that sell a single for $7. Crossing fingers...

Thanks to those providing the info!


----------



## 92gli

92gli said:


> I just ordered the sbs4.6 square belt on ebay. Specs seem correct. They are typically used in cassette decks, which makes sense. There are sellers that sell a single for $7. Crossing fingers...
> 
> Thanks to those providing the info!


Got the belt. It seemed a little too loose at first, but the winder is working again. A really heavy watch might make the belt slip. Maybe 4.4 is the perfect length?


----------



## Spicyguy2005

I have a Brookstone Quadwinder. The first motor on the far left stopped working completely. The one next to it would not wind, but I can hear some noise from motor rotating. The other 2 still working fine. I tried to open the unit up for checking. I did find 8 screws holding the panel in place, removing them, but seem like the panel would not come out easily. It looks like several people have been successful in removing the panel. Can you share whether there is any trick to remove it? Was the panel glued in place? Do I have to ply and remove velvet lining around inside of the box before I can take the panel out?

Thank you for any clue or advice.


----------



## Spicyguy2005

I have a Brookstone Quadwinder. The first motor on the far left stopped working completely. The one next to it would not wind, but I can hear some noise from motor rotating. The other 2 still working fine. I tried to open the unit up for checking. I did find 8 screws holding the panel in place, removing them, but seem like the panel would not come out easily. It looks like several people have been successful in removing the panel. Can you share whether there is any trick to remove it? Was the panel glued in place? Do I have to ply and remove velvet lining around inside of the box before I can take the panel out?

Thank you for any clue or advice.


----------



## sendin

I've had a Brookstone single wider for close to five years, received as a gift. The initial winder failed within a week and was replaced with no questions or hassle. The replacement winder works fine and has been on 24/7/365 as I alternate wearing my Rolex and Oris.


----------



## Paneraiforthewin

My wife purchased one for me for Christmans a couple of years ago and it stopped working on after a few months. Brookstone put up a HUGE stink about it, so I ended up getting a replacement. Soon after, I stopped using it.


----------



## 92gli

92gli said:


> Got the belt. It seemed a little too loose at first, but the winder is working again. A really heavy watch might make the belt slip. Maybe 4.4 is the perfect length?


The 4.6 belt is too long. It's slipping with a steinhart ocean one in the holder. Back to the drawing board for me.

(Yes, I'm talking to myself. Hoping someone else has had better luck with another belt source)


----------

